

Ask HN: New device, webapp and API to track your stuff, input appreciated - stowaware_jeff

I&#x27;ve been working the last few months to create a easy to use low cost device for personal tracking called StowAware (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stowaware.com) and just started shipping orders.  The basic idea is a black box that you put in your car, scooter, shipment, backpack, or anywhere else you can make it fit and track its location for a year without recharging.  I tried to build something that I would want to use and added features that seemed obvious like API&#x2F;webhook access (with actual documentation at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.stowaware.com), controllable public sharing, on-demand lookups, https only access, turbo mode and an easy to use interface.
======
stowaware_jeff
Also if you're interested in seeing more pictures of the device and some
active public shares currently live visit
[https://plus.google.com/+Stowaware_public](https://plus.google.com/+Stowaware_public)

